# techo abovedado



## spielenschach

Hi compañeros,
tengo aquí una duda:
*con un techo abombado...*

Se subiese de elevador e quisiese descender para el centro de la ciudad podría, visitar la interesantísima Iglesia de Nuestra Señora de la Pena, *con un admirable techo abombado*, imágenes de belleza invulgar e una decoración de espanto, sin hablar nos púlpitos de madera.

*Mi tentativa:*

Wenn Sie mit dem Aufzug stiegen und bis an dem Zentrum herunterlaufen wollten, könnten Sie die interessante Igreja de Nossa Senhora da Pena(148) besuchen, die *Ihnen eine bemerkenswert gewölbte Decke*, Bildern, eine seltene Schönheit und eine erstaunliche Dekoration und, nicht zuletzt, eine Holzkanzeln, *vorstellt*.
*http://www.cunhasimoes.net/cp/Textos/LisboaXXI/Lisboa06.htm* - 1º. §


Gracias amigos


----------



## spielenschach

spielenschach said:


> Hi compañeros,
> tengo aquí una duda:
> *con un techo abombado...*
> 
> Si *subiera por el ascensor* para mirar la ciudad desde el mirador y *quisiera bajar* a pie a la _Baixa_, podría hacerlo por la _calçada de Santa Ana_" y visitar la interesantísima Iglesia de Nuestra Señora de la _Pena_, com um admirable techo *abovedado*, imágenes de *rara* belleza y una decoración *sorprendente*, sin hablar *de los* púlpitos de madera.
> *Mi tentativa:*
> 
> Wenn Sie mit dem Aufzug stiegen und bis an dem Zentrum herunterlaufen wollten, könnten Sie die interessante Igreja de Nossa Senhora da Pena(148) besuchen, die *Ihnen eine bemerkenswert gewölbte Decke*, Bildern, eine seltene Schönheit und eine erstaunliche Dekoration und, nicht zuletzt, eine Holzkanzeln, *vorstellt*.
> *http://www.cunhasimoes.net/cp/Textos/LisboaXXI/Lisboa06.htm* - 1º. §
> 
> 
> Gracias amigos


----------



## Sidjanga

_bemerkenswert gewölbte Decke_ se puede decir, pero no me suena muy natural.

Creo que yo diría _mit einem eindrucksvollen Deckengewölbe_, o algo así, aunque me parece que _Deckengewölbe_ equivaldría más bien a _bóveda_.


----------



## spielenschach

mein Zweifel:

con = vorstellt


----------



## Sidjanga

Wie schon oben bemerkt, würde ich es genauso wie auf Spanisch machen:

..., _*mit *einem eindrucksvollen Deckengewölbe, Bildern von seltener Schönheit_,...

(_vorstellen _geht hier nicht)


----------



## spielenschach

Muchas gracias


----------

